# Build/design quality. 2006 vs 1999



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

In 2006 I bought a new AS Pollensa. 

A nice MH with a traditional and proven layout and an uprated Transit pulling it.

Build quality and design were good though it had to go back a couple of times as QC was clearly on holiday the day it was built. All in all - good but not brilliant.

I've recently acquired a 1999 AS Clubman (you may have noticed  )

It's like comparing a Rolls Royce to a Toyota (the Clubman being the Rolls Royce).

The fit and finish, even after 13 years, is superb - far far better than the Pollensa. A great design and nicely screwed together. 

I like it.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've had 2 Autosleepers.

1997 vs 2004

A 1997 Symphony, build quality was top notch, sometimes wish I still had it.

A 2004 Nuevo and the build quality was rubbish, going back to the factory 3 times and was never fixed properly. Glad to see the back of it.

Pete


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

(I think Toyota build quality is very good)  

Have noticed a huge difference in build qualities between similar 'vans of similar prices. It fascinates me at the MH shows to see some companies proudly present their latest offering without making sure all the doors are screwed on or the shelves are not cracked or on upside down etc.

I think you have to be so selective even within brand.

Nice to know the old clubman is a hit with you though, it is one of the classics.


----------

